

Backblaze listens, opens its entire data set on drive failures - notacoward
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/198800-backblaze-listens-opens-its-entire-data-set-on-drive-failures

======
NextPerception
I was just about to post this but it appears I lost the race. The official
blogpost from backblaze is located here :
[https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-data-
feb2015/](https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-data-feb2015/)

